# How often does this happen to you??



## Kizzy4464 (Aug 6, 2018)

No matter where you are... the surge is always disappearing when you are near it. Really Uber? Who moved my cheese? I know we are mice in your sick game but come on! 

Funny how with “Up Front Pricing” pax are still paying surge prices while drivers are only showing per mile / per minute minimums on the payment. Uber enjoys 50%+ commission! 3 years and 9000+ trips... I has been fun but not really worth my time anymore. Sad


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Kizzy4464 said:


> No matter where you are... the surge is always disappearing when you are near it. Really Uber? Who moved my cheese? I know we are mice in your sick game but come on!
> 
> Funny how with "Up Front Pricing" pax are still paying surge prices while drivers are only showing per mile / per minute minimums on the payment. Uber enjoys 50%+ commission! 3 years and 9000+ trips... I has been fun but not really worth my time anymore. Sad


I am not criticizing you but c'mon 3 years and 9000 trips and you still are following map surges??? There are like a several hundred posts telling you to ignore the map surges. Act from experience not a map.


----------



## Kizzy4464 (Aug 6, 2018)

No offense taken. I simply find it funny how they operate now and was venting that frustration. It is sad to see $2000+ weeks and now $1200 or less with same work and effort. I felt the picture showed the ridiculousness quite well. Not even following map surges.. just find it ironic how no matter where a driver is the surge simply surrounds us and think in should be more honest.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It never fails, I don't chase surge it's bs designed to get you to move elsewhere.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

I was sitting in a $4.75 surge area, right under the amount sign, every call sent to me didn't show the added money. Called uber and got a canned response of, "riders may order outside of the surge area". No kidding, I said, but a mile away isn't outside the area. Had to hang up on him before I got deactivated for cussing him out.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Everyone knows that you don't chase any surge no matter how high it is. It's like Uber 101 this days. If you want to get a surge rate you have to predict it and be there before it starts.


----------

